

Ask HN: Facebook is making profit? Please help me here. - koski

You are smarter than me. Please help me here. I'm getting insane.<p>I read in many posts that "Facebook is making profit".<p>Where could I find at least a link to read 'reliable' information about this Facebook's profit?<p>Or does someone know at least how much profit they actually do? (And if you do, from where did you get this info?)
======
byoung2
A quick googling will yield plenty of articles that say that Facebook is
profitable, from reliable news sources like Reuters and Techcrunch, but these
all cite "inside sources" so we can't be sure. The problem with privately held
companies is that they don't have an obligation to report their financial like
publicly traded companies do. These sources could be guessing or exaggerating.

~~~
koski
Yes. "A quick googling will yield plenty of articles that say that Facebook is
profitable".

But sadly this sounds to me the same as "most of the oil in the Caribbean just
disappeared". Also "Beer is good" and "Angelina Jolie is beautiful" can be
read in many web pages.

~~~
byoung2
That's exactly my point...you'll find plenty of articles that say Facebook is
profitable, but you'll notice that all of these articles quote "inside
sources" so you can't be sure where their info is coming from or whether it is
reliable.

I remember lots of stories about how profitable Demand Media was, even quoting
the CEO saying it, but when they filed papers in preparation for an IPO, the
profits were nowhere to be found.

~~~
minalecs
as the first commenter posted, you won't find anything reliable as its better
for them if they don't disclose their real numbers.

